
Nextbit Unveils a Dead-Simple Way to Sync, Store Data Across Apps, Devices - chris-at
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/27/nextbit-2/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
showsover
So syncing all of your data to a 3rd party server?

I can't see how that can go wrong.

------
samdroid
I think this is a very interesting move. Watching the video, it looks a bit
like NFC tap to beam (which most android devices use) or bump (now shut down)
except with the OS level integration.

I'm not really sure how good doing it at an OS level is. It could create a
real barrier to adoption - you can't just download it from Google Play.

------
IDrive
Hey folks. Thomas from IDrive Online Backup here. We actually already offer a
simple mobile backup and sync solution for unlimited devices with no extra
fee. And we secure your data with the strongest encryption available in the
process.

~~~
feld
"strongest encryption available" is a loaded statement.

~~~
IDrive
We offer military-grade 256 bit encryption with a private key option that
keeps your key off our servers and ensures that only you can access your data.

